
DEC64: A Decimal Floating Point Number Type Well Suited for Money - mabynogy
http://dec64.com/
======
jepler
well suited for _decimal_ money, though to be fair that's just about all money
these days.

Adding or subtracting numbers with any fractional part hits the "slow path". A
slightly more clever implementation could add "equal exponent" values in the
not-quite-so-fast path (xor exponents, giving zero in dl; if zero, store zero
back to cl and do the integer add) (but does this hit partial register access
pipeline penalties? probably)

